# Dikhololo email/fax



## LizzieJake (Mar 25, 2010)

I have tried to email Dikhololo with no luck. I can recieve emails from them with no problem however senting them will not go through. I have called them this week but the timeshare person was away from her desk/busy. I now think I might just fax them. Has anyone had the same problem with the email and if I fax do I just put 011 before the 27. Thanks in advance. Lizzie


----------



## EJC (Mar 28, 2010)

Go to www.dikhololo.co.za     Once there,  under "contact us" click on "debtors."  That is the contact person to pay your mtnc fee.  Her email address is:   theresa@dikhololo.co.za     Her phone number is: 011-27-12-277-9019.  Her fax number is: 011-27-12-277-9003.  I usually send my fax at appx. 1-2 a.m. PST assuming their office is open at that time because of the time difference.  I sent my fax this year but then had to call because I had forgotten to sign my fax.  They were OK with my not having signed the fax, thankfully.


----------

